# Unpacking Border Black Douglas Covert Hunter With Hex 7-H Limbs :)



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Holy recurves! That must be what Sid meant by "super recurve". Their carbon does magic


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, kinda takes your breath away. I wonder after seeing your smile at the end, JP; what the odds are that, this bow will ever make it back to Scotland? With your penchant for prototypes and all


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Lucky guy.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

kegan said:


> Holy recurves! That must be what Sid meant by "super recurve". Their carbon does magic


Your not kidding buddy its gonna take some young gun Bowyer like that Kegan guy to give um a go


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

ghoster808 said:


> Wow, kinda takes your breath away. I wonder after seeing your smile at the end, JP; what the odds are that, this bow will ever make it back to Scotland? With your penchant for prototypes and all


Sid was specific in that he wanted it back  

But I'm gonna try


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

wseward said:


> Lucky guy.


I'd rather be lucky than good most days


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Speechless.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

AWESOME! :thumbs_up

Looking forward to vid 2!!!

Ray :shade:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's video 2


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Bow porn at it's finest :wink: 

Being that you aren't affiliated with Border at all, it's nice to see a fair, un-biased review


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Jeff 

You are welcome to come down and shoot it before it comes back. You just can't come to full draw ape arms  

Ray is coming in AM 

He is a bowaholic also so I new he could not resist 

I will try and get him on video shooting also


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

What fun is it if I can't draw it to 33" 



JParanee said:


> Thanks Jeff
> 
> You are welcome to come down and shoot it before it comes back. You just can't come to full draw ape arms
> 
> ...


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

They make limbs for gorillas like you  

Jeff thanks for the kind words and I hope you come for a visit soon


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Great videos. I'm jumping up and down....


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Wild looking & Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was very impressed with how quiet it seemed to shoot in the video.

Yea, it's got me slobbering & drooling down my chin. 

Rick


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks guys 

We are truly loving in a golden time for archery 

We have production limbs that are setting such a high bench mark that thank god we have Bowyers like Border pushing the envelope 

Looking for what is next. The SIDS truly have vision and that I admire


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Meant to say living in


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

WOW.............

Gotta love them giant fishooks

Looking forward to the second installment

Mac


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm drooling!!!

Border Archery just plain ROCKS!!!

Now I can't wait for vid 3! :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

Joe your vids are getting really well produced. Thanks for this review, its good to see what's out there even if I would have to wait till Hex 10's are out before I could afford this one lol. Sweet crib bud


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

MAC 11700 said:


> WOW.............
> 
> Gotta love them giant fishooks
> 
> ...


Hey Mac thanks friend 

The seconds up I just gotta get out there in the ice and do the third now 

First 






Second


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BLACK WOLF said:


> I'm drooling!!!
> 
> Border Archery just plain ROCKS!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Ray


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

ghoster808 said:


> Joe your vids are getting really well produced. Thanks for this review, its good to see what's out there even if I would have to wait till Hex 10's are out before I could afford this one lol. Sweet crib bud


Thanks for the kind words 

I am trying to get better


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

JParanee said:


> Your not kidding buddy its gonna take some young gun Bowyer like that Kegan guy to give um a go


Ha! Carbon and recurves make me look stupid. I'll stick to my hybrids:lol:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

kegan said:


> Ha! Carbon and recurves make me look stupid. I'll stick to my hybrids:lol:


Time my friend. I have faith in you 

Last thing you are is stupid 

As far as you have come and as quickly the sky is the limit my friend

I wish I would still have this bow in my possession for Denton I would love for you and Tony to shoot it


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Damnnnnnn
I want it.....

Looks like a winner to me...
Well done Sid..well done. 

Mac


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

JParanee said:


> Time my friend. I have faith in you
> 
> Last thing you are is stupid
> 
> ...




:thumbs_up Exactly, and you beat me to it.
Kegan, don't make me drive all the way to Pa. to put a limb on your hide boy. :teeth: I agree with Joe completely, you're just the guy to meet the challenge. One day, sooner than later, you will be there. But, I also think what you are doing now is contributing more to modern archery than you think. Probably more than most other bowyers.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JParanee said:


> Meant to say living in


But we can do both!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JParanee said:


> Thanks for the kind words
> 
> I am trying to get better


Ghoster is right. I was thinking, "Man, if he had the time, he could have his own show."


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

FORESTGUMP said:


> :But, I also think what you are doing now is contributing more to modern archery than you think. Probably more than most other bowyers.


I think so. You design is very well done, incorporating things that other have done, but doing them in a way that isn't done commonly. I don't actually think I've seen many bows quite like yours. Most bowyers do good work, but pretty much do the same thing with their own aesthetic. You've picked up aspects that offer benefits, for good reasons, experimented, improved implementation, and make a quality product with performance to match, which can kick some of the big gun names right in the nads. The my daughter's Omega is, without a doubt, a better performing bow than my $1k Tomahawk. When I the longbow bug comes around, I'll be giving you a call, regardless of funds available.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BarneySlayer said:


> Ghoster is right. I was thinking, "Man, if he had the time, he could have his own show."


Barney you all are way to kind  

I wish I would of had this video set up meaning this size package with this kind of quality years ago 

I would love to show people what my eyes have seen  

As for the videos I try and do a good job on anything I do. I also try to show people what I would like to see. When I do searches on things that I am interested in I would love to find some idiot like me doing videos that showed some of these incredible products out there. 

I have been blessed to of made some wonderful connections out there and the folks @ Border Bows are just such people 

I try and be fair and bias. The last thing I would want someone to do is plunk their hard earned cash down on something that I recommended and be let down by what they get 

I also want to thank Birder Archery for laying it on the line 

This is a huge undertaking in development time and effort on their part to make a bow like this. 

They paid to ship it here spent countless hours in development etc. 

It is the only one in existence that I know of and SIDS instructions where good or bad give me the honest feedback 

If these limbs or the bow in its entirety would of been just average or even not up to pare I am well known enough that my words could of been very crippling 

I admire the SIDS for pushing the envelope and than laying it out there for all to see

Can you imagine sending your hard work and dreams to some knuckle head half way around the world to either praise or piss on 

That takes balls and it also takes balls to break from the norm and try and do something different.

I commend Border Archery 

As for me getting my own show ........ If I would I would ask you all be on it


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Has anyone else been to their FB page?

They do have another one with a little longer riser and a larger sight window...which is what I need but in cocobolo :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks JP, nice views of a very interesting bow...:thumbs_up

You have to love it when top performance comes in an attractive package. I really like the lines of that riser, and the beautiful wood definitely trips my trigger.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Great talking to you JP..

I think I have found my next recurve by everything you have told me. .

It's a hunters high performance recurve. ..awesome

Mac


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Very cool. 
Curious as to how these limbs sound compared to the other bows you have shot


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Well guys and gals hopefully this is not the end for me when it comes to this bow. 

But I have finished the videos and here is video 3 

All I can say is that tonight the baddest custom bow in North America is laying on my bench. The reason I say North America is that because I am hoping that Sid has another one close to completion cause he ain't getting this one back  

Only kidding I will send your bow back and I know why you want it. Its a Monster 

This is why this bow is so special 

I shot three different arrows thru it and it shot them all well and all very very fast 

SIDS string is double served where the fingers go and has a gap to nock the arrow left open 

It is far from a tight fit and the nock can travel up and down a bit. Far from precise but this bow never wags its tail 

Arrows flew like darts 

This bow tunes very easily 

It strings easier than any bow I've shot in that weight 

It has a dull thud when fired 

And jumps straight forward at the shot 

Its dead in the hand 

It feels equally well split or three fingers under tillered at about an 1/8 inch positive 

It liked an arrow that I shoot from bows weighing 62 to 69 pounds 

Showing that its a hard hitter 

It is fLat out wicked looking 

Like I said this bow is going to change everything in the super recurve world and the proof is in the pudding. If Sid will not sell me this one I will order one similar. So I will put my money where my mouth is .

Well on to the video 

Ray Iglesias came over today 

Many of you know him from the shoots 

He is one hell of a shot and bow freak 

He is very accustomed to very high performance recurves and knows his way around one 

I thought it would be nice to have someone else offer feedback that is respected and has a good barometer on high end bow performance

The video is long and meant for you bow freaks that want to see this thing being shot 

Many different angles , Slow motion, etc 

For tonight at least I go to sleep under a snowy sky with a monster sleeping on my bench. Possible the baddest custom bow on the planet


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Monster...a quiet one at that. You guys are having WAY to much fun. Great vid presentation.

I kept thinking the fun police would show up and confiscate that bad devil.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Joe, that thing has so much less vibration in the limbs after the shot! Did he say what the core is?

And thanks for the kind words everyone


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Absolutely AWESOME, Joe!

GREAT bow review! :thumbs_up

Ray :shade:


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

BLACK WOLF said:


> Has anyone else been to their FB page?
> 
> They do have another one with a little longer riser and a larger sight window...which is what I need but in cocobolo :wink:
> 
> Ray :shade:


I have grilled Sid about the sight window. I couldn't deal with the short one on that particular 17" riser. The ILF risers connections have a little more room. So long as they have enough room, they'll cut it any way you want. You might need a longer riser to do that, but all thing considered, between a custom sight window, and custom grip, I think that's a whole lot of power when it comes to options. I think I'm leaning toward a 19" riser, particularly since the 'super' recurve makes the braced bow length so short anyway, and I've done alright with a 62" bow, even though I'm currently used to a 60" most of the time.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a 60" ILF Recon with a small sight window. It is not a problem.

Especially for the flat shootin' Monster being reviewed, a small sight window, over recurve hunting distances, is not an issue.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Great third video. More anxious now to give Sid money 

Love the sound.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

BarneySlayer said:


> So long as they have enough room, they'll cut it any way you want.


That's good to know...because with my POD being at 100yrds. a small sight window covers up my target within my sight picture at typical hunting distances unless I really cant the bow.

I prefer to maintain the same cant all the time unless I'm trick shooting or taking a shot where I need to under some hunting circumstance.

Ray :shade:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Here are some different riser sizes that Border might be offering.

Ray :shade:


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

JP, that was a great review, really entertaining. That is a fantastic bow! Very quiet and looks to be very still after the shot. I can see why your buddy Ray is as good as you say; his bow hand is a rock in the follow through. Like a rifle  Thanks again for one of the best, if not "the" best vid review I've seen yet. Enoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## SmittyNwess (Feb 2, 2013)

I have never shot a recurve but that looks great !


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Great job, Joe. :thumbs_up The bow is suprisingly quiet


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

That's one badass bow.


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

I could not be more jealous, well maybe if it were ILF. Thanks for sharing
Any update to the release time frame?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Guys thank you all for the kind words 

I have been shooting split for my whole life 

But this Am after snow playing again I shot some arrows three under 

The small sight window bracketed my arrow and gave me a sight picture that had me really shooting some very small groups 

I have been procrastinating switching to three under for awhile 

This bow might make me a convert 

It is not an option to raise my anchor but maybe the arrow  

Really liked the view thru the sight window can't explain the bracketing but hopefully I can convince Sid to sell the bow and I can explore it more  

Another thing usually when I shoot a bow three under I get a tad more noise and vibes 

This bow ate it right up showing more stability


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

guyver said:


> I could not be more jealous, well maybe if it were ILF. Thanks for sharing
> Any update to the release time frame?


I am an ILF fan myself and swore I would not be buying any more bolt down bows 

This bow works so well I am changing my mind


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

JParanee said:


> Guys thank you all for the kind words
> 
> I have been shooting split for my whole life
> 
> ...



Hehehehehe...


Now you see what I see when I draw...thought you might if you tried...lol...

Now..loose the bow quiver..grap a decent back quiver..floppy hat...and your almost there...lol...lol...lol

Love the video bro..fantastic job..the Sids should be happy about all 3 parts..

Mac


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Mac 

I'll never loose the bow quiver and I just got off the phone to Teaschner and ordered two three under tabs that he makes for Rod 

Still trying to pry this from the boys at Borders hands


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

JParanee said:


> Thanks Mac
> 
> I'll never loose the bow quiver and I just got off the phone to Teaschner and ordered two three under tabs that he makes for Rod
> 
> Still trying to pry this from the boys at Borders hands


Lol...lol

I know. ..that was a joke.....

Good luck with the tabs

Mac


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

JParanee said:


> I'd rather be lucky than good most days


You do realize you're gonna end up with one of these right? :wink:


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JParanee said:


> I am an ILF fan myself and swore I would not be buying any more bolt down bows
> 
> This bow works so well I am changing my mind


I had been thinking ILF for the tuning features. Can you expand thoughts on not waiting for the ILF versions, and going bolt down?


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

For those interested...price will be about $1750 plus shipping.

Ray :shade:


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

OK that is a lot of money but its still really cool to see limbs curved that much, its almost touching itself! really cool engineering going into this and the rest of the bow looks great, thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BarneySlayer said:


> I had been thinking ILF for the tuning features. Can you expand thoughts on not waiting for the ILF versions, and going bolt down?


Barney 

I like ILF for the exact reason that I can tailor a bow to be in its relative sweet spot for me 

I got sick of custom bows that were using the same limb set up for everyone. You just pulled it different lengths  

I went from only custom bows to a Hoyt buffalo to try the adjustability. John Wert quickly lead me into the world of ILF and I really like it 

I found better performance and bows I could adjust so that I could take advantage of the limb better for my draw and style of shooting . 

I believe this bow fits me. I am working the limb to take advantage of the power stroke 

I believe what Sid said is that the pad angle of this limb were designed for this riser and that it will have to be slightly different on an ILF riser. I am sure when he releases the Ilf variant it will be great also 

I am sure Sid will be along to elaborate shortly 

It would be a very hard decision to pick between bolt down and Ilf in this model 

The Hex limbs at least the 6 and 7 are very draw specific and you need to be in the best part of the working part of the limb to take advantage of it


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Well guys its official 

I am keeping this bow and just sent funds to the SIDS  










I will be sending back SIDS quiver and arrows. I might take a mans rare prototype bow but I won't take his quiver  

Actually I prefer Great Northerns and John W will be shipping me one today 

I also spoke to Chad and he will be sending out a BCY X string. Kinda like highest performance bow meets highest performance string thing  

Also this bow seems to lend itself so well to either split or three under Scott Teaschner just mailed me some 3 under tabs 

John and many others on here have been urging me to switch so I will give it a real try 

I am affectionately naming this bow Mbogo 

This is the African name for syncerus cafer ( Cape Buffalo)and it is one of my favorite game animals and the only animal to rival the hooks and power of this bow 










Big thanks to Border archery for allowing me to bring this all to you 

Thanks guys


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

JParanee said:


> I might take a mans rare prototype bow but I won't take his quiver


LOL... :thumbs_up



JParanee said:


> I am affectionately naming this bow Mbogo
> 
> This is the African name for syncerus cafer ( Cape Buffalo)and it is one of my favorite game animals and the only animal to rival the hooks and power of this bow


Sounds very appropriate :wink: :thumbs_up

Ray :shade:


----------



## p508 (Mar 20, 2012)

The Heavy Bow crowd on Trad Talk had a thing where they were sending a 90-100 lb bow around to people for a weeks try out and then forward to next on list. Where do I sign up for the Hex 10 ?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

p508 said:


> The Heavy Bow crowd on Trad Talk had a thing where they were sending a 90-100 lb bow around to people for a weeks try out and then forward to next on list. Where do I sign up for the Hex 10 ?


Ray this is one for you  

SIDS not resting on his laurels.....I'm sure


----------



## uabdave (Mar 12, 2007)

Not trying to be a negative nancy here, but it seems to vibrate a lot on completion of the shot. I'd be interested in seeing the slow mo vids of your hex 6's and some other curves in your line up and compare. You may not feel it, but it's really shaking the whole bow. 

Dave


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome. ..you sly dog...lol. ..lol...lol...I knew you would convince Sid sr. to let it stay...

Love the name..it is appropriate for it..

Thiunderhorns are nice...but I would have to go with the Kanati myself...those slim bolt downs for some very nasty 2 blades particularly inlue of it's namesake. ...:wink:

Mac


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

Joe why am I not surprised lol. If this had a line in Vegas I would have enough winnings to buy me a rig like this too . Good on you buddy, I think you've got a sweet prototype collection starting. This has been a very interesting and enjoyable thread!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Not sure what I want more....hold and shoot this new bow of yours or just visit and see all your trophys


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

uabdave said:


> Not trying to be a negative nancy here, but it seems to vibrate a lot on completion of the shot. I'd be interested in seeing the slow mo vids of your hex 6's and some other curves in your line up and compare. You may not feel it, but it's really shaking the whole bow.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave no worries 

I will gladly slow mo the Hex 6's and some other limbs when I get the chance and post up 

I have no issue at all with the limbs moving a bit 

They are imparting a ton of energy 

I also believe that how you grip the bow is a factor 

RAY WITH HIS ROCK SOLID BOW ARM  does not seem to get the same movement as I do with my loose grip  

But seriously until I watched the slow motion I would have never noticed it 

There is a lot of energy coming off that limb and I think Super recurves are all going to display a bit more tip movement than a conventional limb 

But no worries and thanks for the comments


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

ghoster808 said:


> Joe why am I not surprised lol. If this had a line in Vegas I would have enough winnings to buy me a rig like this too . Good on you buddy, I think you've got a sweet prototype collection starting. This has been a very interesting and enjoyable thread!


Thanks Ghoster 

I just tapped my Black Magic prototype for my Cape Buffalo Quikee Quiver 

This is going to be the year of the prototypes for me


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

mrjeffro said:


> Not sure what I want more....hold and shoot this new bow of yours or just visit and see all your trophys


Just come for a visit Jeff


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats on the new Monster bow!

Prototypes are a ton of fun! Talk about bleedin' edge.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

p508 said:


> The Heavy Bow crowd on Trad Talk had a thing where they were sending a 90-100 lb bow around to people for a weeks try out and then forward to next on list. Where do I sign up for the Hex 10 ?





JParanee said:


> Ray this is one for you
> 
> SIDS not resting on his laurels.....I'm sure


So is this a Border Covert bow? If it is....sign me up :wink:

I learned early on...even though I can shoot those heavy bows...for as much as I like to shoot some days...I end up getting tendonitis somewhere after a while.

70lbs....IMO...is perfect for me.

Ray :shade:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Talk about limb tips  

Regular recurve - Hex 7 










Hex 7 - Hex 6 BB2










Titan BF Extremes - Mbogo  Hex 7 










Titan - Hex 5 top

Morrison - Hex6 BB2 Middle

Covert Hunter MBOGO Hex 7 Bottom


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Mbogo...why is it that every time I now look at your new bow, I see a dead Cape Buffalo facing me?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BLACK WOLF said:


> So is this a Border Covert bow? If it is....sign me up :wink:
> 
> I learned early on...even though I can shoot those heavy bows...for as much as I like to shoot some days...I end up getting tendonitis somewhere after a while.
> 
> ...


Ray it is the Border Black Douglas Covert Hunter I believe but I like my name for it better  

This year I hunted with a Cam Lever and have not shot my recurves in awhile 

I was amazed how much even the ultra smooth Oneida made my shoulders hurt rolling it over 

I picked up a recurve when I got SIDS email and I have been shooting them since and I am amazed at how much better my shoulders feel 

I feel better shooting a smooth recurve


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

wseward said:


> Mbogo...why is it that every time I now look at your new bow, I see a dead Cape Buffalo facing me?


Someone in this thread of the other on Trad Talk made the Buff comment first 

It really stuck in my head


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

JParanee said:


> Ray it is the Border Black Douglas Covert Hunter I believe but I like my name for it better


Wow...I don't think they make an arrow stiff enough for me and that bow and I like your name better too!!! :wink:



JParanee said:


> I was amazed how much even the ultra smooth Oneida made my shoulders hurt rolling it over


What's going on with your shoulders? Old injury? Any diagnosis?

Ray :shade:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BLACK WOLF said:


> Wow...I don't think they make an arrow stiff enough for me and that bow and I like your name better too!!! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bursitis & tendinitis getting old I guess  

It comes and goes right now shooting recurve and lifting it feels good 

About a month ago bothered me but like I said comes and goes


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Joe,

Do you do any form of shoulder rehab exercises on a regular basis...specifically targeting your rotator cuff muscles?

Ray :shade:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Omg that bow is gorgeous.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

JParanee said:


> Bursitis & tendinitis getting old I guess
> 
> It comes and goes right now shooting recurve and lifting it feels good
> 
> About a month ago bothered me but like I said comes and goes


Want me to send you a pdf? I have tendonitis and these stretching seem to be helping.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I do Ray and it seems that its certain times of the year or when I get injured it flares up 

A few weeks ago I was framing on the second story of my gunsmiths shop. He had a fire and we are building his shop back up on weekends I fell thru the ceiling  but managed to reach up and grab a low rafter and stop my decent 

Kinda like a big monkey but my shoulder did not like the quick stop 

It bothered me for awhile while I was shooting the lever cam 

So I took a break and I am very pleased that thank god to my smooth recurve collection I feel great 

Ray 

Call me sometime I would love to talk 

I know you know your stuff and would love some feedback plus we need to talk some Nutrition


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> Want me to send you a pdf? I have tendonitis and these stretching seem to be helping.


Would love it for those days when it's not quite right


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> Omg that bow is gorgeous.


Btw 

I knew you would be along


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

JParanee said:


> Would love it for those days when it's not quite right


Ill try to get it to you after work. Might need your email.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

JParanee said:


> Call me sometime I would love to talk


I hope to one of these days! :thumbs_up

Ray :shade:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> Ill try to get it to you after work. Might need your email.


[email protected]


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

JParanee said:


> [email protected]


Sent, I just try to fallow the guidelines it sets. only 3 days a week and they dont take to long to do. Helped the guy That sent it to me and seems to have helped the pain ease up in my shoulder.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> Sent, I just try to fallow the guidelines it sets. only 3 days a week and they dont take to long to do. Helped the guy That sent it to me and seems to have helped the pain ease up in my shoulder.


may i get it too?
please double please? fell off my bicycle(less graceful than usual), then a trampoline, then the bicycle again. seems mostly better, but there are times when part of it tightens up.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> Sent, I just try to fallow the guidelines it sets. only 3 days a week and they dont take to long to do. Helped the guy That sent it to me and seems to have helped the pain ease up in my shoulder.


Thanks my friend 

I go to the gym 5 days a week and this year shovel snow a few times a week also like actual blocks worth  

I have dedicated rear delt exercises and side delt work I do that I know has benefited my shooting strength 

Quick pic


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

JParanee said:


> Thanks my friend
> 
> I go to the gym 5 days a week and this year shovel snow a few times a week also like actual blocks worth
> 
> ...


man I love that combo, what is the riser made of?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

If my memory serves me right Rosewood and Shedua


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JParanee said:


> Thanks my friend
> 
> I go to the gym 5 days a week and this year shovel snow a few times a week also like actual blocks worth
> 
> ...


i have noticed that working the major muscle groups really helped me get my shoulder back in place, but it wasn't quite enough. between shoulder, chest, and back-related exercises, it hurt at first, but felt better quickly, and recovery of most practical movement was relatively swift, as in months. Still, though, i noticed things would still get tweaked in odd tasks, like chopping vegetables downward, holding my arm forward on the stick shift for extended periods, or mixing concrete with a shovel. did a couple of rotator cuff-oriented exercises, which resulted in some initial popping and discomfort, and that seemed to help quite a bit. i should probably keep doing them. using the shovel, combined with stretching some part of the front of the shoulder seems to help it as well.

i have a friend who got a similar injury, also over the handle bars. he does not do the rehab his doctor suggested. it is not getting better. based on my prior experience with a broken and pinned back together elbow, if you don't work it, it may possibly just get worse with neglect/denial.

in your case, it sounds like you'd be fine so long as you keep it working while watching any inflamation. sometimes it is hard to rest, especially with you highly motivated types, but sometimes it really is that crucial.

btw, gorgeous rig. Sid, if you're out there, please take my money!?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Barney 

Did ya notice my Black seal skin shelf


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ya Sid, take Barney's money and send the bow to me:wink:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay guys I could not resist 

The trailer video for my 3 part review


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Too cool for words...then I guess that is why you strung all those frames together.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

wseward said:


> Too cool for words...then I guess that is why you strung all those frames together.


Its amazing how easy this stuff is to do using a GoPro and an iPad  

I hope you guys enjoyed this review 

I had a ball doing it  

I love the bow and I can only thank you all and the SIDS for making this all possible 

Seriously this bow is a game changer when it comes to the world of super recurves and I am very proud to be the owner


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JParanee said:


> Thanks Barney
> 
> Did ya notice my Black seal skin shelf


i did now! can you get it in baby seal?


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JParanee said:


> Okay guys I could not resist
> 
> The trailer video for my 3 part review


holy $#/+ that looked professional.

i am going to go show my wife!

edit...

after the screening of the trailer, we both agree that JJ Abrams should be fired, and you get his job, if you want it.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Joe, thanks for the videos and all the enthusiasm you have for archery. That bow looks and sounds fantastic. Congrats on talking Sid out of it, even if you did have to fish out some green.lol. I want to be in on the nutrition talks with Ray, I've got some goals in mind. Knowing us though, he and I would find someway to argue about that:sad:Again, I look forward to your picture and video posts, well done.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BarneySlayer said:


> holy $#/+ that looked professional.
> 
> i am going to go show my wife!
> 
> ...


Thanks Barney


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

itbeso said:


> Joe, thanks for the videos and all the enthusiasm you have for archery. That bow looks and sounds fantastic. Congrats on talking Sid out of it, even if you did have to fish out some green.lol. I want to be in on the nutrition talks with Ray, I've got some goals in mind. Knowing us though, he and I would find someway to argue about that:sad:Again, I look forward to your picture and video posts, well done.


Thanks buddy 

I was following you in Vegas and routing for you 

Please call me 610 657 9515

I need some of what you got we need to talk


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree with BarneySlayer; that preview is Off the Hook! Pun intended


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

If Sid isn't using that vid on his site....he should be. For Pete's sake I'm already taking inventory of stuff I can sell to buy one.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

rogbo said:


> If Sid isn't using that vid on his site....he should be. For Pete's sake I'm already taking inventory of stuff I can sell to buy one.


Yea me too but I already spent the money


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Daaaaaang boy....you've got some editing skillz!!!! GREAT JOB!!! :thumbs_up

I'm really having a hard time deciding between getting new HEX 6 limbs for my DAS or getting the new Covert.

What sold me on my DAS when I first test shot it was the reduction in handshock and the increase in speed compared to my Black Widow.

A 10fps. increase in speed over the HEX 6's is impressive and if the handshock is the same or better with the Covert when compared to the DAS risers...than count me in! :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome. ...........on all the videos. ..

I know I have to completely rethink going all longbow now. and that isn't sitting well with me. 

Oh well. ..

Mac


----------

